# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voedingswaren eten na vervaldatum gevaarlijk? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Is het gevaarlijk om voedingswaren te eten na de datum die erop staat?*

Het etiket van voorverpakte voedingswaren moet de 'minimale houdbaarheidsdatum’ ('tenminste houdbaar tot' of 'tenminste houdbaar tot einde' gevolgd door een datum) vermelden. Er is geen wettelijke verplichting om niet-voorverpakte levensmiddelen te etiketteren. 
De houdbaarheidsdatum op levensmiddelen is een aanwijzing van de producent. Tijdens de vermelde termijn garandeert de producent de kwaliteit van zijn product. Deze garantie geldt wanneer de bewaaromstandigheden, op het etiket vermeld, gerespecteerd zijn. Eenmaal de verpakking geopend, houdt de garantie op. 
Voor het bepalen van de houdbaarheidsdatum wordt een veiligheidsmarge in acht genomen. Dit kan op twee manieren. 
• Ofwel neemt de producent een gedeelte, bijvoorbeeld twee derde van de experimenteel vastgestelde houdbaarheidstermijn. 
• Ofwel voert hij de simulatietest uit bij een iets hogere temperatuur, bijvoorbeeld 10°C, en neemt deze kortere - periode als houdbaarheisdatum. 

*• Voor zeer bederfelijke eetwaren* 
Op voorverpakte zeer bederfelijke eetwaren (dit zijn zeker alle eetwaren die gekoeld te koop worden aangeboden en gekoeld bewaard moeten worden) moet de uiterste consumptiedatum vermeld worden ('te gebruiken tot'). Zeer bederfelijke levensmiddelen zijn bijvoorbeeld verse vis, rauw vlees en gemalen vlees zoals gehakt, bereide gerechten, voorgesneden groenten, enzovoort. Deze moeten steeds in de koelkast worden bewaard. Wanneer de houdbaarheidsdatum van dergelijke producten verstreken is, gooit u het betrokken levensmiddel onmiddellijk weg. 

*• Voor eetwaren die langer bewaard kunnen worden* 
De voorverpakte voedingswaren die een minimale houdbaarheidsdatum dragen (na 'Ten minste houdbaar 
tot...') hebben ofwel een behandeling ondergaan of zijn zodanig samengesteld dat bederfveroorzakende en ziekteverwekkende kiemen niet meer of slechts zeer langzaam kunnen ontwikkelen. Eens deze datum verstreken is, kunnen de voedingswaarde (vitaminen) en/of het zintuiglijk aspect (smaak, geur, uitzicht) worden aangetast. We kennen bijvoorbeeld allemaal grijs uitslaande chocolade. Alhoewel niet smakelijk, betekent dit geen risico voor de gezondheid. 

*Correcte bewaring*
Van zodra een verpakking geopend wordt, verliest de aangegeven houdbaarheidsdatum zijn betekenis. De ideale bewaaromstandigheden worden namelijk verbroken en er is kans op een bijkomende besmetting van het levensmiddel (bijv. via de lucht, de handen, bestek,...). Mayonaise bijvoorbeeld wordt ongekoeld te koop aangeboden en heeft een ‘ten minste houdbaar tot’-datum op het etiket. In de meestegevallen zal het etiket vermelden dat het product na opening gekoeld bewaard moet worden. Ook op fruitsap in brikverpakking ziet u steeds vaker de vermelding ‘na opening nog 3 dagen houdbaar in koeling’ daar waar de houdbaarheidstermijn van het ongeopende product gemakkelijk 1 jaar kan zijn. 
Droge producten daarentegen met een ‘ten minste houdbaar tot’-datum, zoals koffie, suiker, bloem, blijven wel stabiel en mogen zelfs na openen gerust geconsumeerd worden tot de opgegeven datum, op voorwaarde dat ze droog worden bewaard.

*Tips*
• Koop geen producten met beschadigde verpakking. Een deuk in een conservenblik, een bol deksel of een verroest blik betekent gevaar. 
• Koop diepvriesproducten evenals te koelen levensmiddelen op het laatst en leg ze in een koeltas. Met andere woorden: neem een koeltas mee als u bederfelijke waren denkt aan te kopen. 
• Let op de temperatuur van de diepvriezer in de winkel. 
• Leg uw boodschappen in de autokoffer, niet binnenin de wagen. En breng ze zo snel mogelijk naar uw koelkast of diepvriezer. Zeer bederfelijke levensmiddelen (groenten, verse 
vis, vers vlees) moeten ten laatste twee uur na de aankoop in de koelkast liggen. 
• Bewaar voeding in hun originele verpakking; en open die slechts wanneer u de levensmiddelen verbruikt. 
• De temperatuur van uw koelkast mag niet boven de 5°C stijgen. Controleer regelmatig hoe koud het is in uw koel- 
kast of uw diepvriezer. Een diepvriezer waarin de temperatuur meer dan -18° C bedraagt, bewaart minder lang. 
• Verbruik zeer bederfelijke producten (en dat zijn bijna alle verse voedingswaren) zo gauw mogelijk. Bewaar ze in ieder geval niet langer dan twee dagen. Wacht niet op de uiterste consumptiedatum om sommige zeer bederfelijke eetwaren, zoals gehakt of gerookte zalm, op te eten.
• Alle bereide gerechten eet u het best de dag van de aankoop op. Bewaar geen restjes van de traiteur, het afhaalrestaurant of de snackbar. 

auteur/bron : OIVO, Veilig Voedsel. Hoe houden we het bij 
bijgewerkt op : 02-10-2008 
(bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------

